# Where there's a will there's a way



## Doval

Where there's a will there's a way.  ¿Querer es poder? ¿Otras opciones?



*NOTA DE MODERACióN: Se han unido varios hilos con la misma pregunta.*


----------



## Bil

Hola

_La necesidad hace maestros/aguza el ingenio._

Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Doval

Bil said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> _La necesidad hace maestros/aguza el ingenio._
> 
> Necessity is the mother of invention.


Gracias, Bil.  ¿Hay otras opiniones?


----------



## Chaucer

Doval said:
			
		

> Gracias, Bil.  ¿Hay otras opiniones?



Doval, he aquí otra opinión:

*Más hace el que quiere que el que puede.*

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Doval

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Doval, he aquí otra opinión:
> 
> *Más hace el que quiere que el que puede.*
> 
> Espero que te sirva.


Gracias Chaucer.  ¿Hay más?


----------



## araceli

Cuando hay hambre, no hay pan duro.
A falta de pan, buenas son tortas.


----------



## Doval

araceli said:
			
		

> Cuando hay hambre, no hay pan duro.
> A falta de pan, buenas son tortas.


Hola Araceli,

¿Estas expresiones se pueden usar en el sentido de nada es imposible?


----------



## ignaciobeltran

El que quiere, puede.


----------



## Moritzchen

Doval I think the best one is the one you had from the beginning _"Querer es poder"_


----------



## Doval

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Doval I think the best one is the one you had from the beginning _"Querer es poder"_


I guess so.  Thanks to all


----------



## serg

Hola,

yo tengo otra, "el que la sigue, la consigue".


----------



## Doval

serg said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> yo tengo otra, "el que la sigue, la consigue".


Me gusta, serg.  ¡Gracias!


----------



## smrk0003

How would you say "Where there's a will, there's a way" in Spanish? Maybe "querer es poder" ???

Thanks!


----------



## p3_

exacto... querer es poder


----------



## Magmod

¿Hay refranes españoles equivalentes?: 

Where there’s a will there’s a way


----------



## laydiC

*Cuando se quiere se puede *aunque no sería un refrán creo, si no más bien una frase que se dice. 

Esperemos a los españoles que seguro encuentran un refrán rápidamente jjeje Hay un refrán para cada ocasión!


----------



## Rivendell

_"Querer es poder_" es lo que se dice habitualmente.


----------



## belén

También "el que la sigue la consigue"

Saludos
Belén


----------



## Magmod

belén said:


> También "el que la sigue la consigue"
> 
> Saludos
> Belén


Muchas gracias a todos. 
¿Es la siguiente traducción literal correcta?

He who follows it/her gets it/her.
  ¿Puedes explicarme por qué se dice la en lugar de lo?


----------



## belén

¡Es verdad! Es curioso como los nativos no nos damos cuenta de algunas cositas que es normal que os llamen la atención a los estudiantes de español 

Pues no tengo ni idea, puedo adivinar que es porque se refiere a "la oportunidad" o a algún concepto femenino. He intentado buscar el origen de la expresión pero no he tenido suerte...


----------



## Mei

Magmod said:


> Muchas gracias a todos.
> ¿Es la siguiente traducción literal correcta?
> He who follows it/her gets it/her.
> ¿Puedes explicarme por qué se dice la en lugar de lo?



Quizá esta hablando de la oportunidad... 

Saludos

Mei


----------



## Eye in the Sky

"El que lo huele debajo lo tiene" (lo: el olor). 
"El que la debe la teme" (Ni idea por qué)


----------



## Magmod

evitap said:


> "El que lo huele debajo lo tiene" (lo: el olor).
> "El que la debe la teme" (Ni idea por qué)


 No entiendo lo que quieres decir Evitap:

El que lo huele debajo lo tiene = He who smells it underneath has it 
El que la debe la teme = He who must ...afraid of it


----------



## Inés de Castro

Magmod said:


> No entiendo lo que quieres decir Evitap:
> 
> El que lo huele debajo lo tiene = He who smells it underneath has it
> El que la debe la teme = He who must ...afraid of it


 
Hola a todos:

Yo tampoco lo entendí.

Yo he oído el refrán "El que quiere, puede".

Inés


----------



## Eye in the Sky

These are two sayings we use over here. 

"El que lo huele debajo lo tiene" (he who smells it has it underneath) means if you detect a bad smell it's because you were the one who caused it (that means you'd better not say anything until somebody else does). 

"El que la debe la teme" is also very common here (something like he who has a guilty conscience is fearful), is used to tell somebody who is nervous or who you scared by accident that he did something bad and that he's nervous because of his guilt.


----------



## openforhelp

Magmod said:


> ¿Hay refranes españoles equivalentes?:
> 
> Where there’s a will there’s a way


 
mi intento:
donde hay un deseo hay una manera


----------



## dahcok

"Where there’s a will there’s a way"

Esta frase podría traducirse de varias maneras (también depende del lugar en el que uno se encuentre).
-Querer es poder (como dijo Rivendell)
-El que la sigue la consigue (como dijo Belén)
-El que quiere puede (como dijo Inés)
-Quien quiere puede (como digo yo)

Son distintas formas de decirlo que al fin y al cabo son lo mismo 
No sé si he servido de mucho


----------



## María Madrid

dahcok said:


> -Querer es poder (como dijo Rivendell)
> -El que la sigue la consigue (como dijo Belén)
> -El que quiere puede (como dijo Inés)
> -Quien quiere puede (como digo yo)


No se trata de traducir. La pregunta original es si existen refranes o expresiones similares en español y como tales, al menos en España, yo sólo conozco las dos primeras. 

Las otras dos son maneras de expresarse perfectamente válidas y comprensibles, pero no refranes de uso habitual. Saludos,


----------



## dahcok

María Madrid said:


> No se trata de traducir. La pregunta original es si existen refranes o expresiones similares en español y como tales, al menos en España, yo sólo conozco las dos primeras.
> 
> Las otras dos son maneras de expresarse perfectamente válidas y comprensibles, pero no refranes de uso habitual. Saludos,


 
La verdad es que la tercera yo tampoco la he escuchado mucho, pero sí que la he oído alguna vez como refrán. Estoy de acuerdo contigo; las dos primeras son conocidas en España, pero la cuarta también es conocida (o al menos yo la oigo bastante por la zona norte de España). Pero bueno, pueden ser pequeñas variaciones por situación geográfica.


----------



## jana.bo99

DONDE ESTA VOLUNTAD, AHI ESTA EL CAMINO!

Hello, 

Here is all wrong.
I need help, please!

Thank you!


----------



## Iararo

I would say "Querer es poder"


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sería algo así como "querer es poder" ¿no?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## jana.bo99

Hello Iararo
Hello Antpax,

So simple:

"Querer es poder"

Muchas gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Por aquí decimos:

''Cuando se quiere, se puede''.


Saludos.


----------



## slfp

Estoy de acuedo con Cubanboy yo tambien diria lo mismo


----------



## jana.bo99

Hola Cubanboy,

"Quando se quiere, se puede!" 

I like it although it is only proverb. In the life is not always like that.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Yo siempre he oído decir así:

"El que algo quiere, algo puede"

También lo de "querer es poder"

Y ya puestos, su antónimo sería para el inglés _wannabe: _"ese es un quiero y no puedo"

saludos

MA


----------



## jana.bo99

Hola MA,

Eso me gusta:

"Ese es un quiero y no puedo!

It happens to me many times.

Thank you!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

jana.bo99 said:


> Hola MA,
> 
> Eso me gusta:
> 
> "Ese es un quiero y no puedo!
> 
> It happens to me many times.
> 
> Thank you!



Hola Jana, you must do something about it, lest you fall into the depths of depression, so here goes another Spanish idiom: _el que algo quiere, algo le cuesta_

(The cost does not necessarily imply money)

If there's a will there's a way, you just have to DO IT!

Saludos

MA


----------



## jana.bo99

Hola MA,

Thank you for nice words, but I can do nothing more, that I did.

Saludos,

jana.bo


----------



## Londres

Hola a todos,

The idiomatic phrase _where there's a will there's a way _(when a person is determined to do something, however difficult it may be, he/she will find a way of doing it).

My literal translation is, _donde hay una voluntad hay un camino. _Is this the correct way to express the phrase in Spanish? My guess is that this may vary particularly in South American countries. Your help would be much appreciated.

Muchas gracias,

Saludos desde Londres


----------



## alexacohen

Hola,

Hay una frase hecha en español: _el que quiere, puede_.


----------



## Fernita

I agree with Alexa.
Here in Argentina, we also say:
_*El que quiere, puede.*_

Regards!


----------



## Masood

alexacohen said:


> Hola,
> 
> Hay una frase hecha en español: _el que quiere, puede_.


Thanks, Alexa. I was also wondering about the Spanish equivalent. I love the simplicity of that expression. Straight to the point.


----------



## Magazine

En Chile dicen:

Donde hay voluntad hay modo.


----------



## Argónida

Aunque parecida, yo uso más "querer es poder".


----------



## Londres

Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. Es muy apreciada.

Saludos desde Londres


----------



## Ushuaia

Un voto a favor de la versión de Argónida: yo también uso más "querer es poder".

Saludos.


----------



## Fernita

Ushuaia said:


> Un voto a favor de la versión de Argónida: yo también uso más "querer es poder".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sí, es cierto Ushuaia. Yo también me uno a tu voto a favor de la versión de Argónida. *"Querer es poder".*
Saludos.


----------



## Magazine

También desde España me uno a la propuesta de *Argónida*. Es la más sencilla y quizás la más usada en España.


----------



## Rufiaa

any suggestions of an equivalent for this in spanish?

thank you!


----------



## kevlating

Cuando hay voluntad, existe un camino (maybe too literal)
Cuando hay voluntad, hay/existe una solucion.


----------



## Xali

El que persevera alcanza.

Buen día.


----------



## DWO

_"El que quiere, puede."_


----------



## Rufiaa

muchisimas gracias a ambos!


----------



## laiki

Hola buenas tardes, me gustan las traducciones de LaydiC y Rivendell para la frase "Where there is a will, there is a way", yo pensaba en algo como "Donde hay voluntad, hay un camino" pero creo que eso seria una traduccion mas literal...


----------



## VaniC

Hola a Todos!

Me gustaría que me ayudaran a comprender esta frase:

"Where there's a will , there's a way"

Mi intento:

"Donde hay un futuro, hay un camino"

Está bien? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola,

*Cuando hay voluntad, todo se puede lograr*. Es lo mismo que decir *"querer es poder"*


----------



## VaniC

Gracias Colombo-Aussie! El significado de la frase es muy distinta a lo que yo pensaba! Gracias por ayudarme


----------

